# can't read mobi extension



## gerry7 (May 24, 2011)

I am a new member with a new Kindle. I have downloaded some files with a .mobi extension [from Guttenberg]. I want to transfer them to Kindle but Windows XP says it does not recognise this type of file.
Help please.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to physically drag them to the Documents folder on the Kindle, you can't double-cliick on them to open them (unless you have an app on your PC that reads .mobi, but that wouldn't help you get them on the Kindle, either.)

When you connect your Kindle to the PC, it should show up as a device like any other hard drive would.  Open the Kindle device and browse to the Documents folder (at least that's what it's called on my K1) and that's how I do it with a K1.

I haven't heard anything being different on the newest gen?  Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy is correct -- the book has to be in the "documents" folder on any Kindle.  You can drag and drop the file as she describes or, if it's the current Kindle you have, you can send it via WiFi by attaching the file to an email sent to your kindle's @free.kindle.com address.  See Sections 8.2 and 8.3 in the Users Guide for more information.


----------

